# Kalvo's Music thread



## Kalvo (Apr 22, 2013)

Stringing from the idea of Eyal, I thought that instead of spamming up the forum with threads for each thing I do, I might as well start a progress thread of my own, where I will post my musical submissions in the hopes that I can receive criticism and advice on said submissions, so I'll start with my first techno song. 

Due to sheer lack of anymore creativity I just called it Call to Play:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10431079/

So yeah, any comments are welcome!


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 22, 2013)

Melodically, you definitely have some good ideas. However, I think the production could be improved a bit. The open hihat sounds a little too mechanical for my taste, and I think a better bass drum could've been picked. Good start, though.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 22, 2013)

Holy shit.

This is your first one? Well....I FUCKING LOVE IT!

Is it like magix style creation?

If not, well you are not a noob anymore


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Like Python Blue said, solid melodically. I would say it just could be cleaned up, and the hihat does sound a bit... fake. I definitely like it though


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I realized the distaste in the hi-hat, but not until I posted it and listened on another device, my iPod. I changed it now; the bass is more "thumpy" and I changed the hihat to a closed hihat with a different feel. I also messed with the EQ to improve the levels. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10433137/

I prolly won't go much farther with this piece though, but I will be experimenting and adding new stuff soon.


----------



## Namba (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm generally not a big fan of techno (*LE GASP* A FURRY THAT DOESN'T LIKE ELECTRONIC MUSIC jkfdajifopdsaio), but I'll give it a go.

Musically it rules, but I'll say basically the same thing everyone else has said; the beats are a bit weak. Go back and try to maybe beef it up a bit, give it some more UMPH, y'know? Give us something we could fucking dance to! xD But yeah, excellent for your first try.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try to make a more ravey piece next time ! x3


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the 2nd version is alot better. I even whipped out my monitor headphones for it (best $150 ever spent). I think the closed hihat makes it alot cleaner


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

Musically I think you know where you want go, which is good. It seems a little repetitive to me, but that's mostly just my taste in music. For your "first real techno piece" it's a great start.
In my opinion, the hi-hat from the second version is much better, but I actually liked the kick from the first one better. The second one is definitely more bassy and cuts through the sound well, but it just bugs me a little.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

Alrighty, I'll keep those things in mind for my next piece. Thank you


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 26, 2013)

Update!

It's been a few fruitless, uninspired days of music composing, so I just thought I'd stop by with an update. I got a lot of school and stuff, plus my band is preparing for a performance at the school so I will not be working on this music as much as I'd like to.

Until this blows over, here's a short something I threw together today: 

https://soundcloud.com/kalvonoma/dancetrance

Enjoy! Comments and critiques are appreciated!


----------

